# blue substrate, rocks, background?



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok so right now I have 6 burundi fronts all about 1" long. I was just wondering if I had blue rocks and background in it if they would develope more blue on them. I was just wondering, cuz I heard from someone that they will change to adapt to the where they live, so I thought maybe if I had more blue in the tank, that they might develop more blue over the long run. Just a thought, any input?


----------

